# SIE - SciGen Limited



## bowman (23 June 2009)

Did we all miss this one, or would anyone who is holding care to illuminate us on the story here.


----------



## bowman (7 July 2009)

Bloody hell!!!
Two days after I posted that chart things started to get very ugly.
Biotechs


----------

